# Tomb Kings- Anything I should know?



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've organised a game against an old hand with the Tomb Kings- figured the best way to learn is by doing. Is there anything that my Lizards should be aware of? I figured it'd be nice to know beforehand if I'm going to be slowly raped from behind.

I run a fairly standard lifelizards list, it'll be somewhere around 2-2.5k. I get that TK throw around a fair amount of Killing Blow, which may prove problematic, but are there any other tricks around that wouldn't be gleaned from a fairly swift overview of their book? In particular, is there any ability to snipe my Slann outside of Lore of Death?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

No particular ways to snipe Slann as I recall. Just watch out in case your friend decides to run a Deathstar of Tomb Guard. If the Necrotect special character is in there, soften the unit up first before you let him into combat.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh, there's very little that the TK can field that'll worry the TempleStar. 

Saurus themselves will be pretty difficult for them to budge.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Just focus on taking out anything that looks scarier than basic skeletons. After that, you can stomp them in combat and kill lots of their guys due to combat res.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Tomb kings are a hard army to get right background wise. That is, if you really want your force to have a backstory (i've written 30 pages for mine, and i also do writing commissions - pm me 4 more info)


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

lord marcus said:


> Tomb kings are a hard army to get right background wise. That is, if you really want your force to have a backstory (i've written 30 pages for mine, and i also do writing commissions - pm me 4 more info)


That's rather...irreleveant. o.o


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

lord marcus said:


> Tomb kings are a hard army to get right background wise. That is, if you really want your force to have a backstory (i've written 30 pages for mine, and i also do writing commissions - pm me 4 more info)


Thanks for the offer, but I'm asking whether my Lizardmen should be concerned about fighting them; I don't really want to build a TK army.

Moving swiftly onwards...

Yeah, the guy has yet to but any of the new stuff; I was thinking the new sphinx constructs could be problematic since they're so tough and I've no cannons, but I doubt they'll be a problem if they aren't present. Also, we're both bringing TAC lists, so I wouldn't expect more than one anyway.

So yeah, pretty much what I thought- worry about the Tomb Guard, and that should be sweet? If he deathstars those suckers, they'll be dwellersable, and I guess Salamanders will deal some damage too. Do these guys crumble if I kill the Hierophant or whatever a la Vampires? Should I basically treat TK as a more competative Vampire Counts army?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, kill the Hierophant the army starts to crumble. But while TK have similarities to the VC, they play differently. The VC tend focus more on the power and brute strength of their vampire units as well as zerging out their weaker undead through magic while TK are a more well rounded army with a little bit of everything.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Kewl, thanks.


----------

